
Whole Foods is selling dangerous anti-vaccine propaganda in its checkout aisles - MEGMOL
https://www.insider.com/whole-foods-amazon-anti-vaxxer-vaccines-2019-12
======
MEGMAIL
Wow. A store that bills itself as a shop for healthy living promoting content
that could be really unhealthy for a lot of people.

